

Prince of Persia C64 - Development Blog - ssdsa
http://popc64.blogspot.com/2011/11/part-seven-hitting-memory-and.html

======
morsch
See also Jordan Mechner's original development journals:
<http://jordanmechner.com/old-journals/>

Someone else recommended it on HN. Still haven't read it; I'm pretty sure it
will be amazing and I'm saving it for a long, boring trip.

~~~
edge17
I'm usually fairly focused, but when I started reading it I ended up spending
the better part of the day reading the whole thing. Reading it is a very
humanizing experience. Definitely enjoyed it.

